
Show HN: Weekly email of upcoming IPOs, filings and newly-public companies - andycloke
https://www.iposweekly.com
======
andycloke
TLDR: launching a weekly newsletter to track upcoming IPOS:
[https://www.iposweekly.com/](https://www.iposweekly.com/)

Tracking upcoming IPOs seems like a genuine pain point for retail investors.
People periodically check IPO calendars then forget about them.

e.g. these Reddit posts:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/stocks/comments/999irr/tracking_upc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/stocks/comments/999irr/tracking_upcoming_ipos/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SecurityAnalysis/comments/76zj0v/al...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SecurityAnalysis/comments/76zj0v/alerts_for_upcoming_ipos_spinoffs/)

So I'm launching a simple weekly newsletter of upcoming IPOs, filings and
companies that just went public.

"Doesn't this exist already?" IPOScoop is often recommended as a source for
this data but has no obvious newsletter. Fidelity has IPO alerts but you have
to create a Fidelity account.

Finance is not an industry I know at all so I might be way off with this idea.
Using [https://carrd.co/](https://carrd.co/),
[https://emailoctopus.com/](https://emailoctopus.com/) and $100 in ads I can
try and validate it.

If it does work the nature of the content lends itself really well to
automation/ outsourcing.

Here's the link again:
[https://www.iposweekly.com/](https://www.iposweekly.com/)

------
sethjk
I love the idea, always forget to check upcoming IPOs to invest in. Just
subscribed

~~~
andycloke
Awesome, thanks!

